# Tatauje Mummy



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I just found this while looking for more info on the cigar, havent seen anybody on here hyping it up yet. The Mini mum i have tried was OK, but the dress box looks like somthing i may want to go for.
Cigar Coop: Cigar Preview: Tatuaje Mummy


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hope this will be orderable online!


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

With my experience it seems that is the BEST way to get in on anything like this...


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this release!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Really like the size on these...


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

I wish they would give a clue as to how much these are going to be. If I can afford it, I would like to have my local order me a couple boxes.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm in at the first chance to preorder. The mini mum is awesome. Very unique. Can't wait to try these. I need a dress box.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

When preorders become available, it would be awesome if someone could share a link on here. I want to order a box and I've never bought HTF cigars before, except when I literally stumbled into a box of Little Monsters at the B&M.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Sweet looking dress box! That's gonna be a 2 1/2 smoke for me... I guess there's a good aspect of that. If I get a box some of them will get a lot of rest since I don't often have that much time to smoke. lol


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Sweet looking dress box! That's gonna be a 2 1/2 smoke for me... I guess there's a good aspect of that. If I get a box some of them will get a lot of rest since I don't often have that much time to smoke. lol


Same here brother.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to getting a box. 7 3/4 x 47...wow it's gona be a monstrous cigar. Actually works out for me since I've been looking to buy some churchills/double coronas.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

so is it still the same 13 B&Ms as last year or are they picking new ones???


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

I really liked the mini mum, so I'll be a part of the wild goose hunt this Oct. Geez, last year on New Havana's website you needed cat like reflexes to pick up a box. One fat finger and I lost my chance on that site...what can I say, the pressure got to me at 7am with my wife giving me the evil eye and telling me to turn the light back off.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Can someone give me the coles notes of what the mini mummy was like?


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Kruz, if you've had a the black label it has some similarities with them (both have a sun grown criollo wrapper) - a little peppery spice at the beginning then cedar/woody, but then has a sweeter finish than I personally get from the blacks. It also has a fairly creamy body to it. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Hey that helps a lot Justin. I haven't had a black label before but I do have one resting in my cooler that I have been looking for an excuse to smoke .


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

I think it's great how you can throw out the name of almost any brand around here and the chances are pretty good that others have at least one resting. I hope you enjoy the black label as much as I do Robert!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Pete just posted the list of this year's retailers to his Facebook page...

Monster List 2012 Mummy #5

Cigary Wilmette, IL 847-256-7676

Ye Olde Pipe & Tobacco Phoenix, AZ 602-955-7740

Nat Sherman NYC, NY 800-692-4427

Matador Cigars Roslyn Heights, NY 516-626-4966

Twins Smoke Shop Londonderry, NH 603-421-0242

Mr J's Havana Shop / Joyal's West Warwick, RI 401-822-0536

Cigar Pointe San Antonio, TX 210-888-2933

Club Humidor San Antonio, TX 210-824-1209

World Famous Cigar Bar Fort Myers, FL 239-337-4662

Cigars on 7th Eugene, OR 541-654-5004

Silo Cigars Knoxville, TN 865-675-7456

The Humidour Cigar Shoppe Cockysville, MD 410-666-3212

Smoke On The Water Weston, FL 954-217-1994


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you sir, I'm on two waiting lists. We'll see...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

As a Tatuaje fan, I didn't particularly care for any of the mini monsters I've had. Very blah. Maybe they need a lot of rest but all were below average Tat cigars. Factor in that that mummies will probably be $15 and a pain to get I won't be chasing them down unless I can get a single locally. Not sure why any store sells full boxes when they would sell out just as fast as singles. It would eliminate much of the secondary market of trying to gouge people with inflated box prices.

I think a box of TAAs would be a better bet.


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

Should be easier to get than before. Around 3000 boxes are being made this year, more than double last year.

BTW, that list is for dress boxes. Pretty much all Tatuaje accounts will get non-dress boxes.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

grapplefu said:


> Should be easier to get than before. Around 3000 boxes are being made this year, more than double last year.
> 
> BTW, that list is for dress boxes. Pretty much all Tatuaje accounts will get non-dress boxes.


Thanks for that info, I will prob just pick up a couple singles at my local B&M.

On a side note, Smoke on the Water is probably the best name for a Cigar shop I've heard.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

looking forward to this release. hoping its not too crazy to grab a box. I don't care if I get a dress box or not, but would prefer it cause it looks pretty badass and would fit in with my wall of boxes


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

There will be 666 Dress boxes of 13, and 3100 boxes of 10, almost 40,000 total cigars, so these will NOT be a problem to get ahold of, I promise...

Now, if you are looking for a Dress box, THAT could be and issue, but it is every year...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Brookswphoto said:


> There will be 666 Dress boxes of 13, and 3100 boxes of 10, almost 40,000 total cigars, so these will NOT be a problem to get ahold of, I promise...
> 
> Now, if you are looking for a Dress box, THAT could be and issue, but it is every year...


Same large supply was the story of the little monsters but that didn't stop people from running around with their head cut off. Can't talk sense to some.... (My B&M still has lil monsters in stock)


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm a firm believer that Pete Johnson & Jonathan Drew put out the best cigars on the market today. But come on guys.....REALLY!!! The hype and chaos created surrounding every release is getting ridiculous and (at least around some of my people) turning people off. Do I want a Mummy? Yes!! Am I going to go nuts trying to chase them down? No. Too stressful for a cigar that will probably be available into 2013.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I'm a firm believer that Pete Johnson & Jonathan Drew put out the best cigars on the market today. But come on guys.....REALLY!!! The hype and chaos created surrounding every release is getting ridiculous and (at least around some of my people) turning people off. Do I want a Mummy? Yes!! Am I going to go nuts trying to chase them down? No. Too stressful for a cigar that will probably be available into 2013.


It depends on how you look at it. I made two phone calls to get put on two lists. I don't find that running around with my head cut off, or going crazy over a release and think it was easier to do now than later. Being in sales, I wish it was always that easy...

Out of the little monsters I really liked the mini mum, wolfie, and frank, but the others don't suit my tastes - so yes I am interested in this years release. Plus with the tax in MN for a single Wolfman cost damn near $20 last year, which I find ridiculous and am not willing to pay so purchasing a couple boxes at a local B&M isn't going to happen. To each their own my man!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Sweet! My local shop made the list.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Sweet! My local shop made the list.


Shouldn't have said that... Now everyone will be asking you to pick up boxes for them. :lol:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Jaime Garcia Reserva1089]Sweet! My local shop made the list.


Shouldn't have said that... Now everyone will be asking you to pick up boxes for them. :lol:[/QUOTE]

Apparently I was on the list before I called, LOL.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Little big for my taste, I did like the little monsters. If I was to come across another box of them I would pick them up.


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

Tis the season! Just spoke to my local B&M. They will be getting the Mummy soon. Also, little monsters coming in again this season. :twisted:


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Salty said:


> Tis the season! Just spoke to my local B&M. They will be getting the Mummy soon. Also, little monsters coming in again this season. :twisted:


Well I like that news about the monsters! I kinda wish they were in regular production, well at least the baby face! Thanks for the info


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

smoking ash said:


> Well I like that news about the monsters! I kinda wish they were in regular production, well at least the baby face! Thanks for the info


Me an you BOTH!!!!! I fell in love with the Baby face, that i just cant bring my self to smoke the 2nd (my last) Baby face, wish i had a chance to try the actual FACE!!!!!


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

does each of the 13 stores get the same amount of dress boxes?


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

well its a mathematical impossibility beings 666/13= about 51.23... that being said I don't really know. I called like four of the stores to see if there were waiting lists and got various answers. A couple are only going to sell to walk in customers, another is taking as many names as possible and then doing a raffle to see who can purchase them, and there was one that actually took my name down and no one I talked to would give any indication on how many boxes they were getting when I asked. sorry I didn't have the exact answer you were looking for


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

thank u for the reply. i am on a list and am number 21, but didn't know if i would make the cut. if each of the unlucky recieved 30 each, i would get one. i guess i'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I passed on the other four, don't see myself hunting this time around. You can usually pick them up in the sale section here and elsewhere when people unload to "get their brakes fixed."

Too many awesome cigars out there. Like mentioned above, the TAA is the better bet. Tatuaje and broadleaf are a sure fire combination.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

just wanted to try and land one. my friend likes collecting boxes and thought it would be cool.

btw had my first taa 2012 and it was awesome! can't wait to see what they'll taste like with some age.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

ehk said:


> btw had my first taa 2012 and it was awesome! can't wait to see what they'll taste like with some age.


completely agree!! I'm pumped I opted for the box instead of a fiver and I'm kind of debating hunting another one down after just that first stick...


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

i split a box. couldn't resist trying one. after coming back from smoking, found another place that carried one and bought another box. if i had the dinero, would have bought 2 more.


----------



## republicaevan (Jun 15, 2012)

Kruz said:


> Can someone give me the coles notes of what the mini mummy was like?


The Mini Mum was actually quite similar to the Black Label petite lancero, which is unsurprising, considering the Mummy blend is based on the BL and the sizes are similar. It's been quite a while since I smoked one, but I seem to remember both I had being excellent. The Mini Mum retained the sweet, fruity notes of the BL (almost watermelon bubblegum), but was a tad earthier and had a bit more spice/pepper, especially on the retrohale. It was definitely the lightest of all the Monsters so far, falling more into the medium-full range than all out full. How that all will change going into the full size cigar I can only guess, but using the Wolfman/Wolfie as a reference point, I would say they would be quite close.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

had one of the mini mums about a two+ weeks ago, as my buddy wanted to give me a preview to see if i wanted a box come time their larger bro's were released.. thinking back (probably smoked 20 since then) i remember definite tat spice to the beginning and woody cream flavors.. actually i have a terrible memory but i remember i liked it a lot.. also had the green one which i liked also.. the end. haha (been watching way too much dexter i need to sleep)


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

ehk said:


> does each of the 13 stores get the same amount of dress boxes?


So far as we know...But don't forget that some/most other Tatuaje accts get one Dress box for their store (or at least has in the past) so they can show it off while selling the reg boxes...So the number that we have heard bumped around is that each of the Unlucky 13 stores get 33 Dress boxes (33x13= 429) leaving 237 for other accts...I know my local B&M gets a dress box or two every year when he was not on the list...So, if your local has a Tatuaje acct, ask them if what they are doing with their dress box, if they are getting one...


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

The dress box looks awesome will have to start saving.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

thank you for ur responses.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone picked theirs up yet? I know of at least one shop that got theirs in yesterday. Hoping mine comes in today or tomorrow.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Not yet. Going to start the search soon. I have been waiting for this one.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

The two stores that I spoke with to get on the list mentioned the 15th, but who knows maybe they were just padding it to avoid a million calls. Didn't they used to get released on the 13th to coincide with the halloween theme, or am I just making that up.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe that the Unlucky 13 get them by the 13th, other stores by Halloween.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

the store I had my name on the list for just got the mummy (dress and plain box) in and are shipping them out.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

I just got my shipping confirmation from ups that they will arrive here on friday! (excited little kid on xmas face)


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone got theirs in hand or smoked one?


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

mine is being delivered today.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

What stores have already received them and what are they charging for dress boxes? If you don't mind sharing...


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> What stores have already received them and what are they charging for dress boxes? If you don't mind sharing...


basically, 13 a stick. the store i got it from was in NY called the Matad.... on the unlucky 13 list. from what other posts say, other stores are getting them today or tomorrow.
dress box 169
plain box 130


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

ehk said:


> basically, 13 a stick.
> dress box 169
> plain box 130


I knew that was MSRP, but things don't always sell for MSRP sadly.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> I knew that was MSRP, but things don't always sell for MSRP sadly.


I've always bought monsters at MSRP, except when I've bought them locally; one shop charges a little less than msrp so that they are back at msrp after taxes, and the other adds the taxes and charges a bit more. Online, they've always been at MSRP.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I knew that was MSRP, but things don't always sell for MSRP sadly.


sad, but true. i saw someone at OLH offering 250 for a dress box already. there is one store who doesn't have a list. after they offer their members first crack at it, it is first come, first serve.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

got my box delivered a day early today! and gonna spark one up in a bit


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Lucky man! Enjoy!


preston said:


> got my box delivered a day early today! and gonna spark one up in a bit
> View attachment 40927


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

preston said:


> got my box delivered a day early today! and gonna spark one up in a bit
> View attachment 40927


Lucky you! Where did you get your box?


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I'm leaving VA now...driving to Jersey to rob Preston. :mischief:

Awesome score my friend, they look nice next to the wart-filled pumpkin.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

just got mine as well. did u get ir from the ny seller as well? i'll enjoy it tomorrow


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

The wait is so hard! Jealous of those that got theirs so far


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

The store in Oregon called and plans on shipping them out this weekend.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

The insanity has already started...

Tatuaje 2012 Monster Series #5 THE MUMMY Sealed Dress Coffin Box of 13 | eBay


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

A absolute bargain!


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> Lucky you! Where did you get your box?


preorder from the unlucky nat sherman NY store. so i got hit a littler harder on the price with the taxes, but gotta take one for the team once in a while


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

By tomorrow all of the Unlucky shops should have them for sale! I know the shop I ordered from said they still had non-dress that weren't reserved


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Mummys here if you're searching for some:

Nice Ash Cigars - Brands

*EDIT, geeze, looks like they sold out in about 4 minutes!


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

I grabbed a few singles today at Twins in Londonderry, NH (Unlucky 13). They had a few regular boxes and a bunch of singles, but didn't have any dress boxes.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Smoke Inn is doing a "Scavenger Hunt" for them starting today at 6:00 PM EST. Interesting idea, but I already landed a fiver and will wait for my B&M to get them if I want more. From their recent email (in plain text, of course):

THE MUMMY 666 SCAVENGER HUNT!!

It's that time of year again... Halloween!! and for us cigar smokers that means its time for the TATUAJE MONSTER SERIES!!! As always we received a limited amount of MUMMY boxes and we are having a scavenger hunt, right here on smokeinn.com!

We will be having the 666 MUMMY HUNT! 6 boxes for 6 days at 6pm EST!

Starting Monday October 22nd @ 6pm EST we will hide 6 boxes through out various pages on Smoke Inn smoke shop - cigars online, cigar accessories, and more.

There will be a box on the homepage letting you know how many boxes are still available for that DAY.

There will be another 6 boxes hidden DAILY @ 6pm EST every day with Saturday October 27th being the last day!

We feel this is a fair and fun way for Everyone. Last year we sent an eblast out and all the boxes were found in 27 minutes!!! So by not starting it until Monday and spreading them out over 6 days should give almost everyone a chance!!!

PLEASE LIMIT ONE BOX PER PERSON! IF YOU ORDER MORE THAN ONCE WE WILL NOT SHIP OUT ADDITIONAL ORDERS! - NO PROMO CODES AVAILABLE FOR THIS PRODUCT.

These will all be 10ct Regular boxes. HAPPY HUNTING!!!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

These should also be showing up at most B&Ms with tatuaje accounts right about now, they made an awful lot of 10 count boxes this year so they shouldn't be that tough to find locally I imagine. Big online shops will probably sell out quickly though.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

mrj205 said:


> Smoke Inn is doing a "Scavenger Hunt" for them starting today at 6:00 PM EST. Interesting idea, but I already landed a fiver and will wait for my B&M to get them if I want more. From their recent email (in plain text, of course):
> 
> THE MUMMY 666 SCAVENGER HUNT!!
> 
> ...


Funny I think he did the same thing last year and everyone was pissed. they last on the site for about 30 minutes if your lucky I think.

Also anyone that's saying even a non dress box will be easy to find, they said the same thing last year. Last year any time someone put up some monsters they were gone in a matter of minutes. Not trying to rain on anyones parade but I'm just trying to make sure you all know these arent easy to get, more like winning the lottery. If you have a local source you would probably be better off getting them from them, it will be less hassle.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm tossing my two cents in on this and you can call it sour grapes or whatever you like. These things are always a complete goat f**k and why Pete (and JD for that matter) put the customers through it is crazy. I know of at least 3 people who have 5 dress boxes. So if I know 3 who have more than 1, I would guess there are probably 150 customers who have those 1000 boxes. This is "fair" to your customers. Yes, it is a great marketing plan. Right now I have 3 non-dress boxes. I attempted to order the dress box from 4 different vendors, but all were out of stock. I already know of one guy "scalping" his dress box for almost twice MSRP. This is what you guys want? It's a frustrating way to enjoy the hobby.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

capttrips said:


> I'm tossing my two cents in on this and you can call it sour grapes or whatever you like. These things are always a complete goat f**k and why Pete (and JD for that matter) put the customers through it is crazy. I know of at least 3 people who have 5 dress boxes. So if I know 3 who have more than 1, I would guess there are probably 150 customers who have those 1000 boxes. This is "fair" to your customers. Yes, it is a great marketing plan. Right now I have 3 non-dress boxes. I attempted to order the dress box from 4 different vendors, but all were out of stock. I already know of one guy "scalping" his dress box for almost twice MSRP. This is what you guys want? It's a frustrating way to enjoy the hobby.


There's actually 666 dress boxes, not 1000. And as long as there are non dress boxes available, who cares. it's nice to have a fancy box, but the cigars are the same.

I'd be interested to know if anyone from Saints & Sinners was unable to obtain a dress box if they wanted one, they knew the 13 "unlucky" retailers before everyone else.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure if I'm violating any rules, but Kenny at the Tobacco Plaza in Long Island has boxes of the 10 count. The non dressed boxes.i just got off the phone with him.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

capttrips said:


> It's a frustrating way to enjoy the hobby.


Only if you allow it to be. I had my name on a list for a dress box. Didn't get it. Oh well. I ended up with a 5er from a split. That's better than nothing and even if I hadn't gotten any I wouldn't be upset. It's just a hobby.

As far as Pete and JD putting customers through this... They're not. No one has to have any of these cigars. The customers put themselves through it and Pete and JD have no control over who buys multiple boxes...

You got 3 regular boxes?!?! Holy crap! Count yourself fortunate and be happy man. No reason to be mad at Pete because someone beat you to the dress boxes... Just my 2 cents...


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

capttrips said:


> I'm tossing my two cents in on this and you can call it sour grapes or whatever you like. These things are always a complete goat f**k and why Pete (and JD for that matter) put the customers through it is crazy. I know of at least 3 people who have 5 dress boxes. So if I know 3 who have more than 1, I would guess there are probably 150 customers who have those 1000 boxes. This is "fair" to your customers. Yes, it is a great marketing plan. Right now I have 3 non-dress boxes. I attempted to order the dress box from 4 different vendors, but all were out of stock. I already know of one guy "scalping" his dress box for almost twice MSRP. This is what you guys want? It's a frustrating way to enjoy the hobby.


You cant really blame Pete for how retailers choose to sell his cigars. Its the retailers fault for allowing people to buy multiples of a limited product. Then again how can you really blame them, they're in business to make money.

I do agree though its a bit of a cluster-f. To the point where I just kind of ignore it all.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Non dress boxes in stock at Top Quality Cigars!

http://topqualitycigars.com/MUMMY.html


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Not sure the retailers can do much about it if someone from the S&S calls 5 of the 13 stores to get dress boxes, however if a retailer sells more than one dress box per order it is what it is. 

Honestly, as long as I can get the plain boxes it doesn't matter to me and I got two with minimal effort. If a dress box was that important to me I'd pay for the S&S membership. Just my opinion...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

mpls said:


> Not sure the retailers can do much about it if someone from the S&S calls 5 of the 13 stores to get dress boxes, however if a retailer sells more than one dress box per order it is what it is.
> 
> Honestly, as long as I can get the plain boxes it doesn't matter to me and I got two with minimal effort. If a dress box was that important to me I'd pay for the S&S membership. Just my opinion...


Bingo!

I was fortunate this year that my local was one of the unlucky; so I fell ass backwards into a dress box. It wouldn't have been a big deal if I couldn't get a dress box though. But getting some extra regular boxes hasn't taken any effort at all.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Snagged one yesterday at my B&M. He's resting.....


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

I've never tried these and having just gotten into serious cigar smoking relatively recently, I only picked up 3 sticks of these. Well, I haven't picked them up yet but the store owner is holding them for me.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Unless you can smoke the box, I dont care for it. Just something more to collect dust.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Do these every make it to other B&Ms (that aren't on the list)? (as in, to possibly buy singles of)


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

ssrobbi said:


> Do these every make it to other B&Ms (that aren't on the list)? (as in, to possibly buy singles of)


Yes, plain boxes make it to most all B&Ms that sell Tatuaje.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

The dress box was a nice treat this year, only made 5 calls to grab it. And I've got a couple non-dress on their way. Honestly if I didn't get a dress box I wouldn't really care. It looks cool on my mantle of boxes but for me atleast its all about the sticks. I can see the frustration for you guys looking to grab the collectibles, and feel bad you can't get em when people hoard 'em but this happens everywhere in business outside of stogies. Its the damned internets fault lol


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

What is everyone paying for the 10 count boxes? I was on a waiting list at my b&m but they wanted ~$170 after tax so I just walked out. If I can find one for close to msrp I would like to try it, but at $17 a stick, hell no.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

MSRP on the ten count is $130. That's the most I would pay. For what it's worth, topqualitycigars.com had them in stock for that price earlier.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

nikesupremedunk said:


> What is everyone paying for the 10 count boxes? I was on a waiting list at my b&m but they wanted ~$170 after tax so I just walked out. If I can find one for close to msrp I would like to try it, but at $17 a stick, hell no.


I agree, that sucks. I bought mine out of state to avoid those taxes.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I had no luck on these, would like to buy a couple of singles. Other then that.... I still got my Lil Drac an wolfie!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Some of these comments are exactly why I think these things are bulls**t. I got my 10 counts for $130. I've seen them anywhere from $150 - $200. Let's not even talk about the dress boxes. 

That being said, these are great cigars. Love the blend and surprisingly loved the size. Smoked it to the Nub!


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

paid 130+shipping(which was negligible cause I ordered a bunch of crap) and no taxes for a 10 count from topqualitycigars.com 170 is a kick to the nuts. There are tons of the plain boxes this year so I don't think there will be any shortage that would cause prices to skyrocket like that unless your state has ridiculous cigar taxes.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I was lucky enough to get 3 dress boxes and 1 regular box. I turned down some other chances to get more regular boxes.

My first dress box arrived today and I should have the others in a couple of days.

One dress box is being signed by Pete.

I haven't decided if I'm going to smoke them, flip them, or bury them yet though. Please no pm offers. I've already had a ton!

Pro


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Paid $144.95 for the dress box and $114.95 for the plain box from Cigars-now.com

Paid $169 for one other dress box online and $169 plus tax and shipping for the one being signed by Pete.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Bart, those are great prices. Yes I do live in NYC where the taxes are higher than other parts of US, but they were charging tax on top of their own price bringing it to around $170. Not knocking on the b&m, if it sells, more power to them. 

So enough talking about prices, does anyone know how these smoke?


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

They smoke great rott. A great medium stick I could smoke back to back all day. Rest might improve them but I'm smoking about my first box now and gonna let the dress box rest and see how they go.


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

I just visited my local B&M, and they had an undressed box on the counter. Picked up 3 sticks. I may go back and get a few more. Woot. I love halloween.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Salty said:


> I just visited my local B&M, and they had an undressed box on the counter. Picked up 3 sticks. I may go back and get a few more. Woot. I love halloween.


lucky, I can't find any places that sell singles around me


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I picked up a couple of singles from an undressed box that sat next to two dress boxes. There was zero temptation to get a dress box since I'm not a collector and am not in the business of flipping HTF cigar items. I'm interested in just the cigars. I'll smoke one this year and sit on the other till next year; just as I did with last year's release.


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm hesitant to smoke one of the Mummies now. If I like it, I will be sorely tempted to smoke the rest. But if it's an unknown variable, then perhaps I can avoid it as long as possible.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

^There's no reason to hold back on something you want to smoke. Try one now see how it is, then see how it changes the next time you fire it up.


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

nikesupremedunk said:


> ^There's no reason to hold back on something you want to smoke. Try one now see how it is, then see how it changes the next time you fire it up.


I think I'm going to light one up tonight in celebration of good ol' Samhain.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I just picked up a single for $13 at a local B&M. They had 3 full boxes sitting there and I didn't even see them until I was about to check out. I'm going to burn up the first one and see if they warrant a few more.


----------

